# Dropping too fast



## Becca (Jan 19, 2010)

Rose is dropping very quickly when she feels low. 

Today for example, her bloods have been really good:

7.30am - 8.0mmol (temp basal set at 185% for 2 hours to stop spike)
9.30 pre PE - 9.5mmol (1 glucose given)
10.20 after PE - 6.8mmol (apple and humzinger no bolus)
12.20 lunch - 5.4mmol

UNTIL..........:

2.30pm - 9.3mmol
3.07pm - 8.2mmol (felt low)
3.15pm - 4.1mmol (noticed she looked ropey when i picked her up so tested)

So within a space of 45 mins she has dropped 5mmol.  She was obviously dropping at the 3.07pm test but without sensors couldn't tell how quickly.  This is not the first time within the month that this has happened and one of the reasons we have made a huge deal of not moving her when hypo. 

Last Tuesday before lunch (when class was in detention!) she dropped from 7.2mmol (when felt low) to 3.7mmol in 20mins.  The day before, on Monday, tested at 2.30pm was 9.2mmol and then 20 mins later felt low and she was 4.6mmol.

She is feeling the drops, but they are so intense when they are happening. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello

Only me.   Thought I would say hello here seeing as how you are billy no mates at the moment with no replies  

I answered on the list.   I agree with our mutual friend, you need some sensors.   Let me know if I can help with you getting them.

It may be that you might need statements or letters from those of us who do have them to help your case.


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2010)

HAHAHA  funny ha! )

Just need the bloomin DSN to answer emails/phones or text now   Know she is busy...


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I clicked on because I thought it said "Drooping too fast"! 

Beck are you confident the readings you are getting are accurate? Do you have any control solution to test your metre?

I wondered if you were using the contour linked meter that I am with my pump. I get some randoms and I dont know how to make sense of them, I am not too happy on that meter in particular.

Sensors sounds so good for a problem like this though. Can you get them funded?

xx


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2010)

Gosh, that is fast. We've occasionally had these....though not so many, poor thing.

Absorption?

Sensors would be a start, for any of the issues...

Keep in touch.

xxoo


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2010)

In my 19 months as a diabetic I have probably had three hypos like this - and one was last night when I dropped from 5.8 to 2.0 in an hour despite the fact my meal bolus should have been well and truly used up! For me, it's rare and random, but for you it seems to be becoming almost regular. Might there be something new about that time of day, or is she doing new activities in the morning that are having delayed effects?

Sorry not much help - hope you can get the sensors - I know how it feels and it is quite scary to be falling fast.


----------



## Becca (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all

Thanks for your replies.  Funding for sensors will be hard.  PCT just won't do them although i'm still going to go for it.

I checked the BM meters today with control solution (Accu Chek compact) and they were both fine.

DSN has told me to not do temp basals for a week and see if they are having an effect.

Hate it all


----------



## Daniel&Malin (Feb 11, 2010)

Exercise can affect your levels for up to 6 hours afterwards, this can change from person to person, try lowering dosage after exercise see if this helps.


----------

